# any warning for a prospective 240 buyer?



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

~sorry if anybody's already answered these questions but my lazy ass was not going through 96 pages worth of posts. 

~i'm posting under my boyfriend's name right now but i was looking to buy a 240 sx because this pos hyndai that was gotten for me as a first car has gotta go. but anyways i just wanted to know What, if any, are the common problems with 240's ? and if anybody had any warnings about these cars. 

thanks a bunch


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

rust on hatch major problem look at maintance.Unibody damage all that stuff that a person usually checks out when buying an older car.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*S13*

Rust on hatch is fixable... That's not what I'd consider a major problem. S13's have crappy lifters, so if the engine makes a clicking noise (burned in my brain) those will need to be adjusted, however, this isn't very difficult. S13's also spill coolant like a rapper drops money, so check under the car when it's running for any leaks. If there's a coolant leak, stay away from it. I've had 4 coolant leaks in 500 miles. The idle valve on the S13 is a common problem, and dealers can charge between $100-200 to adjust it. The S13 AIV will need to be modified or removed if you install an air intake. Otherwise, just do normal car things, like check for coolant burn, oil burnoff, belt noise, clutch throw-out feel, etc. My car had a bad transmission with only 90k miles, so make sure the synchro-mesh still feels soft. Also ask about maintenance work... When were the brakes last replaced? Oil changes? Recalls? Well, I hope you find the right car!


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

nope. no worries. just buy one. these are the best cars ever. i like mine better than any car ive owned. easiest to work on and once you get it right it will run forever. get one and if help be needed you have found the place to get it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ozzombie13 said:


> ~sorry if anybody's already answered these questions but my lazy ass was not going through 96 pages worth of posts.
> 
> ~i'm posting under my boyfriend's name right now but i was looking to buy a 240 sx because this pos hyndai that was gotten for me as a first car has gotta go. but anyways i just wanted to know What, if any, are the common problems with 240's ? and if anybody had any warnings about these cars.
> 
> thanks a bunch


Look for a 91 or newer 240SX. The 89-90 models used SOHC motors which had early oil pump failures, timing chain guide problems causing chain rattle.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Look for a 91 or newer 240SX. The 89-90 models used SOHC motors which had early oil pump failures, timing chain guide problems causing chain rattle.


Haha, not to defend the 89-90, but they're still an awesome car. Going to DOHC only gave the KA a 15hp increase, and the KA24DE still sucks. 89-90 can be very advantageous because of the DOHC, however, because they are worth less and are therefore more ideal candidates for swaps. All the problems of the KA24E are good for this cause, because they devalue the car before purchase, and the motor is just swapped out anyways. That was my philosophy, and it worked for me. 1.8l love!


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Rust on hatch is fixable... That's not what I'd consider a major problem. S13's have crappy lifters, so if the engine makes a clicking noise (burned in my brain) those will need to be adjusted, however, this isn't very difficult. S13's also spill coolant like a rapper drops money, so check under the car when it's running for any leaks. If there's a coolant leak, stay away from it. I've had 4 coolant leaks in 500 miles. The idle valve on the S13 is a common problem, and dealers can charge between $100-200 to adjust it. The S13 AIV will need to be modified or removed if you install an air intake. Otherwise, just do normal car things, like check for coolant burn, oil burnoff, belt noise, clutch throw-out feel, etc. My car had a bad transmission with only 90k miles, so make sure the synchro-mesh still feels soft. Also ask about maintenance work... When were the brakes last replaced? Oil changes? Recalls? Well, I hope you find the right car!


Don't forget the suspension.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Don't forget the suspension.


Actually, the suspension is the ONLY area of my car that's perfect. I've never had a suspension problem, but if I do, I'll just replace with aftermarket. That's how we do it.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Actually, the suspension is the ONLY area of my car that's perfect. I've never had a suspension problem, but if I do, I'll just replace with aftermarket. That's how we do it.


My car came with a bad tie rod end and I'm sure a lot of the bushings are shot. I bought 2 torsion rod energy suspension bushings, an OEM tie rod end, and I plan on purchasing some energy suspension front and rear sway bar bushings. I'm too cheap to buy the whole kit and too lazy to install it all as well.


----------



## 240sxragtop (Feb 1, 2005)

I bought a convertable. Dumbest idea ever. They are a lot like pornstars. They look great, but are continually f**ked. They're a bigger nightmare than a night at Neverland Ranch. I'd say get a coupe or a fastback. They are great cars, but as posted above, look for coolant issues. Specifically the water pump. Coolant comes out of the bottom weep hole. The brakes are also a pain in the ass to change, if you're a D.I.Y. kinda person like me. If you get one in good condition, drive the hell out of it unitl the stock engine (KA24e or Ka24de) blows and then drop in what I like to call a variety of engines. Look elsewhere on these posts for those ideas. Good luck.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxragtop said:


> They are great cars, but as posted above, look for coolant issues. Specifically the water pump. Coolant comes out of the bottom weep hole. The brakes are also a pain in the ass to change, if you're a D.I.Y. kinda person like me. QUOTE]
> Abosolutely, I had that exact water pump issue! The pump was still functional, but it leaked like crazy... I had no problem with the brakes, except for the rear... The pistons will absolutely NOT be repressed.


----------



## shrekxp90 (Sep 1, 2005)

*frame*



ozzombie13 said:


> ~sorry if anybody's already answered these questions but my lazy ass was not going through 96 pages worth of posts.
> 
> ~i'm posting under my boyfriend's name right now but i was looking to buy a 240 sx because this pos hyndai that was gotten for me as a first car has gotta go. but anyways i just wanted to know What, if any, are the common problems with 240's ? and if anybody had any warnings about these cars.
> 
> thanks a bunch


check the frame directly under the driver and passenger door.. very commonly rot out....and suspension....ive owned three all had the same probs..rotting hatch also other than that ...car of your dreams


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Valve lifters?*



JDM240Turbo said:


> Don't forget the suspension.


I don't think the lifters are adjustable. Mine click when cold and I was told they were hydraulic non-adjusting.


----------

